# Tunnel - O36 Curve



## train100102 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, newbie here again. My son is getting a Polar Express O Gauge ready to run set for his birthday. I am looking for a tunnel. The ready to run set states it's an O27 curve, but the tunnel I found says it fits O36. Does this mean I need to buy O36 track to fit inside the tunnel because the O27 is too big?

Thanks for any help you can give me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You may have to look again. The Polar Express comes with fastrak which is 31 or 36 radius curves. If the track is 27 inches it may be too sharp a turn for the tunnel. You can try to fit 027 by adding a small straight piece in or just get the right track. Good question. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, as T-Man said, the number is the track radius. O27 is perhaps too SMALL to fit in the tunnel. Good idea about the straight piece, mid-turn ... might work. Depends how tight or open the clearances are inside the tunnel.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## train100102 (Sep 1, 2010)

You are right T-Man, the curved tracks are O36 with the train set. I just read the description of the train set again and it said _minimum_ curve O27. Thanks so much for your help!

Now to purchase the tunnel....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good news. Good luck ... have fun!

TJ


----------

